# LW Chuck Dividing Head Thread



## LJP (Mar 5, 2014)

I picked up this L W Chuck dividing head yesterday for $100. It seems to work perfectly. I think it is complete, got the tail stock and the 3 plates with it. When I took off the thread protector and tried to put a chuck on it I found the thread was 2 1/4 x 10 TPI. All my SB tooling is 2 1/4 x 8 TPI. 
A few google searches brought up nothing about 2 1/4 x 10 back plates for chuck mounting, is this an odd thread? 
There must be a source somewhere, any suggestions?
Should I make an adapter so I can use my SB tooling (3 jaw, 4 jaw, jacobs collet chuck)?
Thanks Larry


----------



## Senna (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't help with your problem but you got a great deal on this.

It'll never be able to work for you and it's just taking up valuable space in your shop so if you want to double your money I can dispose of it properly.:roflmao:

A  blank backplate could be threaded for it.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 5, 2014)

No, it's not an odd thread as far as older machines go. What I would do in this case is make an adapter for it. 2 1/4-10 for the female thread (fits the dividing head) and 2 1/4-8 for the male thread (fits your lathe accessories). Problem solved.

 "Billy G"


----------



## LJP (Mar 5, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> No, it's not an odd thread as far as older machines go. What I would do in this case is make an adapter for it. 2 1/4-10 for the female thread (fits the dividing head) and 2 1/4-8 for the male thread (fits your lathe accessories. Problem solved.
> 
> "Billy G"



Bill, Thanks for your input. I will indeed make an adapter, and show it when I am done.


----------

